# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Black beard algae ttreatment?



## Southrock (Feb 3, 2003)

I recently posted my problem with black beard algae in a past thread (bba unstoppable?), and in that thread I mentioned that all of my LFS' seemed to have it also. Last night, I made a trip to my favorite local LFS, a small shop that goes out of its way to find the rare, hard-to-find things that I'm looking for. While browsing his tanks, I noticed his planted, 220 gal. tank that was being choked badly by beard algae. Not any more. The tank was almost copletely clean! I thought maybe he replaced all of the plants, but no, these were definitely the same plants he had had in there.

He came around, and we started chatting, and I asked him what he did to his tank. He said he nuked it. So I told him I wasn't ready to break down and use an algaecide yet, and he said that's not what he used. He showed me a bottle of Chemi-Clean. It's a saltwater product made by Boyd Enterprises. Although the label doesn't specify what IS in it, it does say what's NOT in it. "contains no algaecide, phosphates or erythromycin". He said he called them before he tried it to ask if it was safe to use in a freshwater, planted tank with fish (cardinals), and they said sure.

I'm in the process of trying to contact them (Boyd), I won't try it until I find out what IS in it, but, I have to say, his plants that seemed to be dying a week ago, looked fantastic. Stems that were black and looked ready to break off were green and healthy looking again. Some leaves showed scars of the infestation, but most were green and healthy looking.

Anybody ever tried this? Any ideas as to what is in this stuff? I'm guessing maybe copper, but his cardinals were all acting normal, looking normal, and he said none died.

I'll post back after I talk to them. I don't know if the light at the end of the tunnel is a train or not! 

-SR


----------



## Southrock (Feb 3, 2003)

I recently posted my problem with black beard algae in a past thread (bba unstoppable?), and in that thread I mentioned that all of my LFS' seemed to have it also. Last night, I made a trip to my favorite local LFS, a small shop that goes out of its way to find the rare, hard-to-find things that I'm looking for. While browsing his tanks, I noticed his planted, 220 gal. tank that was being choked badly by beard algae. Not any more. The tank was almost copletely clean! I thought maybe he replaced all of the plants, but no, these were definitely the same plants he had had in there.

He came around, and we started chatting, and I asked him what he did to his tank. He said he nuked it. So I told him I wasn't ready to break down and use an algaecide yet, and he said that's not what he used. He showed me a bottle of Chemi-Clean. It's a saltwater product made by Boyd Enterprises. Although the label doesn't specify what IS in it, it does say what's NOT in it. "contains no algaecide, phosphates or erythromycin". He said he called them before he tried it to ask if it was safe to use in a freshwater, planted tank with fish (cardinals), and they said sure.

I'm in the process of trying to contact them (Boyd), I won't try it until I find out what IS in it, but, I have to say, his plants that seemed to be dying a week ago, looked fantastic. Stems that were black and looked ready to break off were green and healthy looking again. Some leaves showed scars of the infestation, but most were green and healthy looking.

Anybody ever tried this? Any ideas as to what is in this stuff? I'm guessing maybe copper, but his cardinals were all acting normal, looking normal, and he said none died.

I'll post back after I talk to them. I don't know if the light at the end of the tunnel is a train or not! 

-SR


----------



## Southrock (Feb 3, 2003)

I contacted Russ Boyd earlier this week and pressed him to tell me what was in Chemi-Clean. He said he couldn't reveal the "secret", so I took a few shots just to make sure it wasn't copper or erythromycin. He did say the product was never tested for freshwater, or bba, saying it was mostly intended to get rid of cyanobacteria in a saltwater environment. He also mentioned that the chemical may affect the cell structure of the plants.

When I told him about the planted tank at my LFS, I asked how long it would take for cell structure damage to show up, he assumed it would show in the first couple of days, while the product was active. I still haven't seen any adverse affect at the LFS, so on Monday, I took the plunge.

I CAN'T BELIEVE IT!!!! (was that too loud?)

I did the water change today, to curb the action of the Chemi-Clean (water change is directed for saltwater after 2 days), and I am happy to report that 

ALL OF MY BLACK BEARD ALGAE IS GONE!!!

Not a trace to be found, and my plants look incredibly green and GREAT! Some plant leaves are showing some scars frome where there was heavy infestation, but 95% of the plants in my tank show NO SIGNS of ever having the algae present.

I am beside myself. My wife thinks I'm nuts. My plants, gravel, plumbing, rocks, and driftwood, although they still have some green algae, are absolutely clean and free from Black Beard algae. I haven't seen my tank like this in 2 years. I didn't stop nutrients during the treatment, plants are pearling, looking very healthy. I can't find one bad occurance to report. It seems too good. I look in on my LFS' tank every couple of days, to see what I can expect, and his tank is looking beautiful.

I'm thinking that is what's in the future for my tank as well.

I'll keep you updated-

-SR


----------



## imported_Geo (Feb 8, 2003)

I wonder if this would work on new-tank staghorn algae as well ...

grrr, I hate that stuff, pulling it out every day.

Do you have any invertibrets in your tank?

------------------
Human beings, who are almost unique in having the ability to learn from the experience of others, are also remarkable for their apparent disinclination to do so. - Douglas Adams


----------



## Verminaard (Dec 18, 2003)

Your not alone Geo. I have been pulling that stuff out for over a month. Really nasty stuff that staghorn......


----------



## TheChucko (Aug 30, 2003)

This stuff sounds pretty nice... I think I'll have to pick some up. I've got a pretty serious amount of bba in my tank and I've tried everything to get rid of it. At this point even if it killed one or two of my fish it might be worthwhile. I hope my LFS has some.


----------



## bobo31 (May 8, 2004)

How long did you leave it in your tank?

Please do keep us posted


Robert.


----------



## Southrock (Feb 3, 2003)

I don't know if it will work on staghorn algae. Heck, I have no idea why it's working for black beard. I came home from work tonight, and my tank is turning BEAUTIFUL! It's kind of scary, really. Almost surreal. New growth appearing on Rotala macranda, Hygrophila stems are completely GREEN, instead of the black I'm used to seeing. Even crypt leaves that I couldn't even see the black algae on have improved color and are perking up.

No, Geo, I don't have any inverts in my tank, just cardinals, harlequins, julie corydoras, a couple of bristlenose plecs, ottos, hatchetfish, pearl gouramis, and a red tail shark. All are fine, except they're probably FREAKING OUT because their home is turning very cool! I don't mean to sound like a commercial for this stuff, but I've been fighting this for two years, and I still just can't believe it!

I dosed the tank on Monday night, following the instructions of one level scoop (included) per 10 gals. The istructions say:

"For best results, turn off UV sterilizer and/or ozonizer, and remove ChemiPure or carbon filtration for 24 hours following each treatment. During treatment *maintain tank oxygen level* with airstone or other aerator. Must change water (20%) after full treatment."

In speaking to Russ Boyd, that was one thing he pressed was that oxygen levels would drop during treatment, and I told him that my tank was fully planted, mid to high lighting, with co2 injection, and I really didn't want to change any of that. He assumed it would probably be OK, and it was. The tank really didn't seem to miss a beat. I constantly checked for fish gulping at the surface. It never happened.

On Thursday night (THREE days later, instead of the recommended two days), I changed 50% of the water.Today, one day later, the tank shows absolutely NO SIGN of beard algae. It's doing even better than the LFS tank I've been guaging this on. Chuck, I guess I was at the point you're at, figuring I would throw a little caution to the wind and see if I could make this algae just go away. So far, I am beyond ecstatic about the results.

I'll keep in touch

-SR


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

I picked up some of this stuff. Its a small bottle and treats 300 gallons. Lol.

I'll give it shot. Tossed in a scoop to my 10 gallon. We'll see. Doesn't dissolve instantly. But appears to be almost gone. Doesn't cloud either.

Here is my dwarf sag with the crap on it.









I'll follow up in a few days to see how it goes. Sunday at the least.

Mike
http://fish.silver-fox.us


----------



## Southrock (Feb 3, 2003)

I had algae that looked like that growing on a piece of driftwood, about 6 months ago. I removed it then, but all along the algae that has been infesting my plants lloked like this-










(Hope the link works!)

Both are black beard algae, It'll be interesting to see how yours fares. If its anything like mine, you won't be diappointed!

Good luck, and post back with results!

-SR


----------



## Southrock (Feb 3, 2003)

OK, the link didn't work. Maybe this

http://www.aquaticscape.com/articles/algae/bba3.jpg

-SR


----------



## Southrock (Feb 3, 2003)

I'm sorry, I keep calling it beard algae, when it's really black brush algae. I thought it was beard algae for so long that I keep up the misnomer. Both are red algae, both difficult to get rid of. The Chemi-Clean is intended to kill red cyano bacteria from live coral in saltwater. I'm hoping red algae is one big happy family.

Sorry for the bad nomenclature.









-SR


----------



## imported_Piscesgirl (Feb 19, 2004)

It surely would be nice to know what is in it. But, I would suppose that if it is reef safe it should be safe for shrimp, etc. too?


----------



## Southrock (Feb 3, 2003)

Mike, I'm so sorry that I've mislead you terribly. I hope all turned out well for you. Like I've stated before, none of my tanks inhabitants seemed to even notice the treatment. However, I don't really know if it will work on black BEARD algae. It works incredibly well on black BRUSH algae. 

All of the sudden, you've been thrust onto the cutting (bleeding?) edge of algae removal. Pleasa, let us know the results.

Piscesgirl, honestly, I have no idea if it would be safe for freshwater shrimp. Russ Boyd wouldn't elude to waht was in it, and I was followig the footsteps of my lfs, he had basically the same fish that I had. I will say that no fish or plants acted strangely in any way during the treatment. Some shrimp can be hard to find (amano, for one), so you may not want to risk it. You'de be rolling the dice, that's for sure.

I'm going to continue this saga in the post called "Black BRUSH algae treatment", so that I don't mislead anyone else.

-SR


----------



## imported_Piscesgirl (Feb 19, 2004)

Ok, now I am confused. I thought Black beard algae and black brush algae were one and the same = red algae.

I don't currently have an issue with algae, although I did have some black beard? algae (red) that died on its own. But, it is good to know that this stuff is available should it come back.


----------



## Nebur (Aug 12, 2004)

I had exactly the same kind of algae all over my plants in my 225 lts tank, I added 3 cae's and switch from PMDD to plantbrain's recipe and I´ve been absolutely free from algae for 2 weeks now


----------



## Chousal (Feb 8, 2004)

South, does the product has an internet site???

Saludos...

Acuariofilia most not be costly.


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

Boyd Enterprises Website.

I did this on Friday night and I will get my pictures and thoughts up in a bit.

Hey no worry. You didn't mislead me at all.

Mike
http://fish.silver-fox.us


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

Y'all sure are a trusting lot. I don't see how anything could have the effects that Boyd Enterprises claims without also having a dark side.

Roger Miller

------------
_"The indispensible first step to getting the things you want out of life is this: Decide what you want" -- Ben Stein_


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

Yah I'm a gambler. I was bored.

Anyway I have not noticed any side effects. Fish are normal, plants still grew and the parameters testing the same as usual.

Anyway here is the after picture.









Sorry quick picture. Battery was almost dead.

Maybe not for my algae. Oh well. Back to the same o same. Time to trim this stuff out!

Mike
http://fish.silver-fox.us


----------



## Southrock (Feb 3, 2003)

Hey, Roger! I was hoping to get some feedback from you on this. Your thoughts are well-valued.

No one really claimed this stuff would do anything for freshwater. The guy at my lfs uses it to clean the scum ot of his dozen or so saltwater tanks. He's been using it for that purpose for quite a while, and when his 4 month old planted tank was being decimated (Brush algae), he figured he'd use what works for him in his saltwater tanks. He did call Boyd to see if there would be any problems putting it in his freshwater tank, and that's where your saying that we're trusting him, isn't it? It occurred to me as I'm typing this. Yeah, maybe I'm rolling the dice, but, I gotta tell ya, so far, I'm seeing nothing but 7's and 11's, know what I mean? I'm hoping it continues, and I think you know I was at the end of my rope with this stuff.

BTW- thanks for the nutrient advice. After reducing K and traces a lot, N a little, my Rotala macranda and Hygrophila corymbosa are springing to life, a life that will be much prolonged because there is no black crud growing on it! Thanks again!

-SR


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Any updates on this stuff?


----------



## Southrock (Feb 3, 2003)

Well, I'm happy to report that its been about three weeks since treatment, and I believe thr brush algae is gone for good - not a trace of it anywhere. There does seem to be a minor downside, however. I'm noticing small outbreaks of hair algae and black beard algae. It's been minor enough to remove by hand, but I need to do it every three days or so, takes about 15 minutes (180 gal tank). Roger seemed to think that the Chemi-Clean may have disrupted the algae balance in the tank, so it's acting like a new tank. He could be right, because these are the same algaes that I battled early in the tank's existence.

The Black Brush algae problem I had before treatment was so bad, I was seriously considering tearing the whole tank down and getting rocks & cichlids. Now, I have a planted tank for a hobby again. So, all in all, I would definitely use Chemi-Clean again if I had a black BRUSH algae problem - evidently it doesn't work on BEARD algae (sorry again for the misnomer).

-BTW, the plants are doing very well, some of them are amazing! Hygro corymbosa and difformis are both growing like I've only seen in pictures! All of my Crypts are bronze or green (not black-brown or black-green), and are filling in nicely - because I'm not removing leaves covered with brush algae.

Two thumbs up!

-SR


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 12, 2006)

Has anyone used this with fresh water angels? I would love to use this and then add a ton of fast growing plants to my 55 that is a mess with black brush algae. I think my main problem in this tank is that I don't have many nitrates from what I've been reading. I don't use co2 either. 
The tank has 3 angels, 3 flying fox and one small (under 4") pleco. 
I could also remove these fish while I treat if needed. I would love any input I can get. 
Thanks Donna


----------

